

Ask HN: Can you suggest something that I can build/do in few days/a week? - why-el

Hey HN!<p>I am graduating in 2 days (yay) and I want to build or do something in my break before I decide on what to do next. Anyone has an impelementable idea and lack time to do it? Please suggest it.
======
aymeric
Build a mobile personal relationship assistant.

You can add new contacts in there, and the frequency you want to catch up with
them. The app shows you the upcoming people you should contact.

It will help people build and maintain their social network. Create the app
using html5/js so that people can use it from anywhere.

Example:

Robert -> Due

Jenny -> to contact in 3 days

Arthur -> to contact in 4 days

Matt -> to contact in 10 days

~~~
xcubic
That is actually pretty interesting. I was thinking trying to build something
like that but with some kind of integration with my gmail accounts.

~~~
aymeric
The thing is you don't contact people only by email, integrating the tool with
emails would complicate it unnecessarilly I think.

~~~
xcubic
Good point.

------
ameister14
Well, you could do simple bill tracking. You make a little program that ranks
bills you have to pay in order of importance, based on an algorithm you make.

If you wanted to expand it you could do that with fixed monthly bills and an
auto-entry feature, but that's totally unnecessary.

That shouldn't take more than a few days. Doesn't have to be clean, just work
for you.

------
imtu80
Using API from Facebook, instagram, Picassa, etc import pictures and organize
them by date or "folders". If you want to do something advance then using
facial recognination organize them automatically in "folders" similar to
google groups.

------
eduardordm
A distributed social network that works like bittorrent, is safe like
bitcoins, API like app.net, cute like svbtle and free as in beer.

------
drcode
I thought of a couple of things to post, but then thought "Hey, these are good
ideas I should do myself" :-)

------
state
Build an open alternative to Instagram.

~~~
um304
He wants to build "something that I can build/do in few days/a week"!

~~~
why-el
Indeed. :) But something that I can partially build then resume at a later
date works too. Not sure I can do the Instagram thing just yet!

